# Wired connection not working but wireless is?



## JonDaZwon (Feb 28, 2008)

Last night both me and my dad reformated our computers, and reinstalled windows xp pro, (Him because his harddrive decided to die randomly, me because I didn't want Windows 7 Beta anymore, and I just felt like wiping the harddrive) Well, when he finished installing his internet was working fine, nothing wrong. When I finished mine my computer won't even find the router. As in when it's connected to the router, it won't even show on the computer that it has found it. The router lights up saying it finds the connection though. Then at around 6 my dads internet started doing the same thing. We thought it might have been a bad router so we went to pick up a new one, but when we connected it the same thing happens. The wireless is working though for some reason, I'm currently on the laptop. Any ideas?


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Try removing the Power cable from the back of the Router for a couple of minutes. NB. this is not the same as switching off at the wall.
If that doesn't work reinstall the Router software.


----------



## JonDaZwon (Feb 28, 2008)

Tried that, and the first router had no software, second one requires you to get a connection to the router first, which we can't get on the computer. I'm guessing it's a problem with the motherboard or something, but I don't see why both computers would die within a day.


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

As you are having no trouble with the Wireless . maybe your Dad could try a USB adapter, they're fairly economically priced.


----------



## JonDaZwon (Feb 28, 2008)

I suppose that would work as a short term fix, but I eventually want to figure out why the wired connections wont work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

After the reinstall did you install the motherboard drivers?
In device manager do you have any yellow question marks or res x's?


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> After the reinstall did you install the motherboard drivers?
> In device manager do you have any yellow question marks or res x's?


Should be an Intel PRO/100 network connection driver or something like that installed. Bet thats all thats wrong.


----------

